# Cypress Pointe Grand Villas owners



## jakezmom (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello everyone. I recently bought a timeshare at the grandvillas and have a question about renting it out. I have a floating week 3 bedroom until. 

1.   If I want to rent it out for 2007, when and where should I start to advertise it.

2.  Do I have to pay the maintance fees first.

3.  Has anyone had any luck renting out their weeks at the grand villas? How long does it usually take to rent it out?

4. My  maintance fees are $749.00 a year. Do you think I can rent the week for that much or should I eat some of the cost and lower the renting price?? 

Thank you to everyone at tug for their great advice!!!


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 1, 2006)

if you get a Christmas to Ny week , or Easter week or week before Easter - you can definitely get your maintence fees.

spring break is also a popular time - see what the spring break is in your area - then advertise it there.

summer can be - but summer is so darn hot in Orlando - that fewer people are going then - besides some of the schools now do a fall break - so that could be another source for you to look into.

remember that
www.hotelkingdom.com
rents these too....

you can see on the disboards who wants to stay at Cypress Pointe - the list is long...and send them an PM or email. Disboards won't allow posters to advertise their timeshares - only DVCers....

on some have use ebay!!!


----------



## jakezmom (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you so much for the info spiceycat. How do I know on Tug who would want to rent my floating week at Cypress Pointe? Is there a place/board on Tug that I can say" anyone interested in renting my week and the price will be the cost of my maintance fees for 2007?". 

When do you think I should start advertising for 2007? 

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 1, 2006)

*Had Some Success Renting Out Grandevillas*

After our plans changed & we couldn't use our reserved week ourselves, we rented out our 2005 Grandevillas 1BR unit.  We put the advertisement on the Orlando FL section of Craig's List.  Advertising on Craig's List is free.  Ads can include up to 4 digital photos, so we downloaded 4 of the nicest pictures off the Grandevillas web site & used those. 

That went so well that we advertised our 2006 Grandevillas 2BR unit for rent, also on Craig's List, & got 3 eager responses within the 1st hour after the ad went on. 

The rental amount we asked for the 2BR unit is just a little more than we paid in 2006 fees for our lock-off 3BR (1BR + 2BR) Grandevillas week.  (We made a separate reservation for our 2006 Grandevillas 1BR unit & deposited that week with RCI.  So we won't be vacationing at The Grandevillas this year, unless we luck into a _Last Call_ or _Instant Exchange_ reservation for a unit there during the slow season.)

We pay our resort fees on time but not ahead of time.  If we rented out a 2007 week, nobody would know (except us & the person renting the unit from us) until we lock in the actual reservation.  At that point, I think the resort would think we should pay ahead on our 2007 fees.  But we've never rented out a timeshare that far ahead, so I don't know for sure. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## Jennie (Feb 2, 2006)

Check out www.Redweek.com 

I have had great results from ads posted there, although not Orlando weeks. Take a look at what other owners of your resort are charging.

I reserve the stongest week possible at the resorts where I own "floating"time and list these weeks for rent. But in the section where you can enter optional additional info, I state that other dates may be available and that I will call the resort and check for any specific dates that the reader might prefer. Many times this has worked out well and has resulted in a rental at a good price.

Good luck!


----------



## Anniebu (Feb 11, 2006)

*Rental fees*

I have rented my 2 bedroom off season for $1500.00 after about a 2 months advertising on Tug in their classified section. I place the ad as soon as I can. I may have to renew it but it is well worth it. I have found the month before Christmas through end of December the best time to advertise for those who are procrastinators. I have never had to drop my fee less then twice my maintenance fee. Good Luck!


----------

